# Livery Buckfastleigh / South Brent area



## Pie's mum (12 February 2013)

I'm tentatively thinking about moving Pie so would really appreciate it if anyone could suggest any nice yards around Buckfastleigh.

Ideally I would like:
Part livery, daytime turnout is essential (although could cope with restricted to a couple of hours in the winter), preferably in small groups
A school, indoor would be a bonus but a decent size, well draining outdoor would be fine.
Either an instructor on site or allowed visiting instructors.
Access to hacking - lanes is fine as we don't tend to do an awful lot of off road work
Lorry parking

Many thanks!!


----------



## PortuguesePony (13 February 2013)

Hello  cant help with the livery side of things really although I do know an indoor school at South Brent that is available to hire if that's any use?! (I _think_ they are also a livery yard?) but I do know of a good local instructor if you will be looking for one after you move. Heres the link to my trainer (Mike) who is great  :
www.aylmoreclassicaldressage.co.uk (He and his partner specialise in dressage but teach everything including low level jumping.)


----------



## Pie's mum (14 February 2013)

Ahh thank you. I think I know the indoor you are talking about - I've had some lessons there in the past.


----------



## dixie (16 February 2013)

Cheston has all the facilities you mention.
or there's Gail Wonnacott at South Brent.
or I think there's a livery yard near Marleigh Head on the left hand side on the rode towards Totnes.  Don't know anything about it but from the road you can see new stables, sand school, a couple of lorries and lots of turnout paddocks.


----------



## PortuguesePony (16 February 2013)

Ah yes I saw the Marley Head one advertised on another site now you remind me, it's called "Marley Head Field Livery" and they say:

"We are a fantastic place to keep your equines all year round we have loads of facilities that include, gallops on site, running water, new sand school 45m x 20m, lights in every stable, lockable tack room tea and coffee facilities, on site parking and space for trucks,....
we are situated just off the A38 aprox 15 mins from Plymouth, we currently have one person that travels from Plympton every day and she is happy with the distance and the fact that it is all on duel carriage way..... we are also on the X80 bus route with the bus stop at the top of the track...."


----------



## PortuguesePony (16 February 2013)

In case it's any good here's the contact details 

Marley Field Stables
Marley Head
Rattery
South Brent
Devon
TQ10 9JX

Telephone: 07857689052


----------



## Pie's mum (16 February 2013)

Fab thank you both


----------



## KSR (21 February 2013)

Marley Head also have a Facebook page for the yard now (I joined as I was thinking of renting half of the yard from Ern a couple of years ago).. Jane Whittingham (?) runs it now..

She, and others, are regular advert posters on the Livery in Devon FB group too..


----------

